

Transducers are coming (2014) - tosh
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2014/8/6/transducers-are-coming

======
kbd
This post is from August of last year, and there was already a post about it
at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8143905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8143905)

------
GeorgeHahn
Post is about Clojure

